# Good First Day Back! Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

For not knowing how the bay was going to look, we managed a solid stringer of fish! Didn't see but a few pieces of debris floating around just outside the Seadrift harbor. I did not travel far to the south and west, there may be some that direction across the bay. Just keep an eye out for the next few months. I will try to report on any I see. As for right now there is still plenty of trout green water to fish. Our best bite today came from working thigh deep sand pockets along the windward shorelines. DSL pumpkinseed, the roach, and strawberry wine is what they wanted.

One man was not in the stringer picture.


----------



## Hatchbox (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great


----------

